# Melt & Pour and Legal Requirements Felt Soap



## FeltKitten (Jan 26, 2020)

So I am not a soap maker as such, I have dabbled a bit for personal use and gifts. I am a textile artist and as part of my collection to sell I want to do felted soaps. I have made up some soaps to experiment but if I am wanting to make them to sell am I going to need a CPSR even if I just use a pour and melt to create an unscented soap (no colours as is will be covered in wool)? If I do need a CPSR it will not be worth me doing them as I only intended to make a few here and there and they might not even sell. My other option would me to buy a ready made soap and felt it, which I suppose I am legally okay to do? I had thought of buying from a small business soap maker with a CPSR (as I want a natural simple soap) but I think it would not be cost effective for either of us to profit. 

You know when you are really excited by a project and you find a load of barriers in your way! Any advice would be so welcome!!!


----------



## LilyJo (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes if you are selling soap it needs a CPSR regardless of how many - it's about £49 for a plain m&p with no fragrance or colour.


----------



## FeltKitten (Jan 26, 2020)

LilyJo said:


> Yes if you are selling soap it needs a CPSR regardless of how many - it's about £49 for a plain m&p with no fragrance or colour.


Thank you for your reply! When I was looking online the CPSR was around £180 which I though given that 1. I do not know if it will sell or 2. how many I make it would be crazy to consider. Could you link me to where I would get a CPSR at this price please? Am I right in thinking you pay a smaller amount to add additional ingredients? I am thinking maybe I should test the water using ready made soap first.


----------



## LilyJo (Jan 26, 2020)

The standard rate is £180 but if you wanted a single product without fragrance I believe Cosmetic Safety Assessements (Scott grainger) can do it for £49 but the £180 price is for six so it's much better value.

The package is for one base plus six variations or six different fragrances, colours etc and you would need to upload images of your your finished labels to the portal.

HTH


----------



## FeltKitten (Jan 26, 2020)

LilyJo said:


> The standard rate is £180 but if you wanted a single product without fragrance I believe Cosmetic Safety Assessements (Scott grainger) can do it for £49 but the £180 price is for six so it's much better value.
> 
> The package is for one base plus six variations or six different fragrances, colours etc and you would need to upload images of your your finished labels to the portal.
> 
> HTH


Thank you, you have been really helpful. A lot to consider now.


----------

